# unhook what first?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm doing some switching around stuff on my solar set up.
When unhooking a solar set up that is up and running should the batteries be unhooked first? 
Someone told me the panels should be unhooked first but that just don't sound right


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

When hooking up..... Batteries then panels... when disconnecting panels then batteries


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

here is why...

connecting... you do not want the panels charging NOTHING

Disconnecting - You want Nothing charging


----------

